# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ماصحة حديث وصية نوح عليه السلام عندما حضرته الوفاة ؟!

## دحية الكلبي

أسألكم عن هذا الحديث 
( إِنَّ نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ نُوحًا صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمَّا حَضَرَتْهُ الْوَفَاةُ قَالَ لِابْنِهِ : إِنِّي قَاصٌّ عَلَيْكَ الْوَصِيَّةَ : آمُرُكَ بِاثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَنْهَاكَ عَنْ اثْنَتَيْنِ : آمُرُكَ بِلَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ فَإِنَّ السَّمَوَاتِ السَّبْعَ وَالْأَرْضِينَ السَّبْعَ لَوْ وُضِعَتْ فِي كِفَّةٍ وَوُضِعَتْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ فِي كِفَّةٍ رَجَحَتْ بِهِنَّ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ ، وَلَوْ أَنَّ السَّمَوَاتِ السَّبْعَ وَالْأَرْضِينَ السَّبْعَ كُنَّ حَلْقَةً مُبْهَمَةً قَصَمَتْهُنَّ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ ، وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَبِحَمْدِهِ فَإِنَّهَا صَلَاةُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَبِهَا يُرْزَقُ الْخَلْقُ وَأَنْهَاكَ عَنْ الشِّرْكِ وَالْكِبْرِ" قَالَ: قُلْتُ أَوْ قِيلَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هَذَا الشِّرْكُ قَدْ عَرَفْنَاهُ فَمَا الْكِبْرُ قَالَ: أَنْ يَكُونَ لِأَحَدِنَا نَعْلَانِ حَسَنَتَانِ لَهُمَا شِرَاكَانِ حَسَنَانِ؟ قَالَ: "لاَ" قَالَ هُوَ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِأَحَدِنَا حُلَّةٌ يَلْبَسُهَا؟ قَالَ: "لاَ" قَالَ: الْكِبْرُ هُوَ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِأَحَدِنَا دَابَّةٌ يَرْكَبُهَا؟ قَالَ: "لاَ" قَالَ أَفَهُوَ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِأَحَدِنَا أَصْحَابٌ يَجْلِسُونَ إِلَيْهِ قَالَ: "لاَ" قِيلَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَمَا الْكِبْرُ؟ قَالَ: "سَفَهُ الْحَقِّ وَغَمْصُ النَّاسِ")

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*مسند أحمد ط الرسالة (11/ 150)*
*6583 - حَدَّثَنَا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ، حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ، عَنِ الصَّقْعَبِ بْنِ زُهَيْرٍ، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ، قَالَ حَمَّادٌ، أَظُنُّهُ عَنْ عَطَاءِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، قَالَ: كُنَّا عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَجَاءَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْبَادِيَةِ، عَلَيْهِ جُبَّةٌ سِيجَانٍ (1) مَزْرُورَةٌ (2) بِالدِّيبَاجِ، فَقَالَ: أَلَا إِنَّ صَاحِبَكُمْ هَذَا قَدْ وَضَعَ كُلَّ فَارِسٍ ابْنِ فَارِسٍ قَالَ: يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَضَعَ كُلَّ فَارِسٍ ابْنِ فَارِسٍ، وَيَرْفَعَ (3) كُلَّ رَاعٍ ابْنِ رَاعٍ قَالَ: فَأَخَذَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِمَجَامِعِ جُبَّتِهِ، وَقَالَ: " أَلَا أَرَى عَلَيْكَ لِبَاسَ مَنْ لَا يَعْقِلُ " ثُمَّ قَالَ (4) : " إِنَّ نَبِيَّ اللهِ نُوحًا صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمَّا حَضَرَتْهُ الْوَفَاةُ قَالَ لِابْنِهِ: إِنِّي قَاصٌّ عَلَيْكَ الْوَصِيَّةَ: آمُرُكَ بِاثْنَتَيْنِ، وَأَنْهَاكَ عَنِ اثْنَتَيْنِ، آمُرُكَ بِلَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللهُ، فَإِنَّ السَّمَوَاتِ السَّبْعَ، وَالْأَرْضِينَ السَّبْعَ، لَوْ وُضِعَتْ فِي كِفَّةٍ، وَوُضِعَتْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللهُ فِي كِفَّةٍ، رَجَحَتْ بِهِنَّ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللهُ، وَلَوْ أَنَّ السَّمَوَاتِ السَّبْعَ،وَالْ  أَرْضِينَ السَّبْعَ، كُنَّ حَلْقَةً مُبْهَمَةً، قَصَمَتْهُنَّ (1) لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللهُ، وَسُبْحَانَ اللهِ وَبِحَمْدِهِ، فَإِنَّهَا صَلَاةُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَبِهَا يُرْزَقُ الْخَلْقُ، وَأَنْهَاكَ عَنِ الشِّرْكِ وَالْكِبْرِ " قَالَ: قُلْتُ أَوْ قِيلَ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ: هَذَا الشِّرْكُ قَدْ عَرَفْنَاهُ، فَمَا الْكِبْرُ؟ قَالَ: الْكِبْرُ (2) أَنْ يَكُونَ لِأَحَدِنَا نَعْلَانِ حَسَنَتَانِ لَهُمَا شِرَاكَانِ حَسَنَانِ قَالَ: " لَا " قَالَ: هُوَ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِأَحَدِنَا حُلَّةٌ يَلْبَسُهَا؟ قَالَ: " لَا " قَالَ: الْكِبْرُ هُوَ (3) أَنْ يَكُونَ لِأَحَدِنَا دَابَّةٌ يَرْكَبُهَا؟ قَالَ: " لَا " قَالَ: أَفَهُوَ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِأَحَدِنَا أَصْحَابٌ يَجْلِسُونَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ: " لَا " قِيلَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، فَمَا الْكِبْرُ؟ قَالَ: " سَفَهُ الْحَقِّ، وَغَمْصُ النَّاسِ " (4)*
*__________تعليق شعيب ..*
* (4) إسناده صحيح، الصقعب بن زهير روى عنه جمع، ووثقه أبو زرعة، وذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات"، وقال أبو حاتم: شيخ ليس بالمشهور، وباقي رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين.*
*وأخرجه البخاري في "الأدب المفرد" (548) عن سليمان بن حرب، شيخ أحمد، عن حماد، به. وفيه: قال حماد: لا أعلمه إلا عن عطاء بن يسار. وهذا الشك من حماد لا تؤثر في صحة الإسناد، لأن الحديث سيرد برقم (7101) بإسناد آخر إلى الصقعب بن زهير، وليس فيه شك برواية زيد عن عطاء.
**ونقله الحافظ ابنُ كثير في "تاريخه" 1/119 عن هذا الموضع من "المسند"، وقال: وهذا إسناد صحيح، ولم يخرجوه.*
*وأخرجه البزار (2998) من طريق وهب بن جرير، عن أبيه، عن الصقعب بن زهير، به.*
*ثم أخرجه البزار (3069) من طريق محمد بن إسحاق، عن عمرو بن دينار، عن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب. فقال ابنُ كثير في "تاريخه" 1/119 -بعد أن ساقه من رواية الطبراني من طريق محمد بن إسحاق، بإسناد البزار المذكور، لكن من حديث ابن عمرو بن العاص-: والظاهر أنه عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص كما رواه أحمد والطبراني.*
*وأورده الهيثمي بطوله في "المجمع" 4/219-220، وقال: رواه كله أحمدُ، ورواه الطبراني بنحوه، وزاد في روايته: وأوصيك بالتسبيح، فإنها عبادةُ الخلق، وبالتكبير، رواه البزار من حديث ابن عمر ... ورجال أحمد ثقات.*
*ثم أورده الهيثمي مقطعاً في موضعين 5/133 و142. وقال في الموضع الأول: رواه البزار وأحمد في حديث طويل تقدم في وصية نوح عليه السلام في الوصايا، ورجالُ أحمد ثقات. وقال مثله في الموضع الآخر دون أن ينسبه إلى البزار.*
*ثم أورده الهيثمي أيضاً من حديث عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب 10/84، وقال: رواه البزار، وفيه محمدُ بنُ إسحاق، وهو مدلس، وهو ثقة، وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح. ثم قال الهيثمي: وقد تقدم هذا من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو في الوصايا في وصية نوح.*
*قلنا: كأن الهيثمي لم يطلع على ما رجحه ابنُ كثير من أن الحديث حديث عبد الله بن عمرو.*
*وأخرجه البخاري في "الأدب المفرد" بإثر الحديث (548) عن عبد الله بن مسلمة -وهو القعنبي-، عن عبد العزيز -وهو الدراوردي-، عن زيد بن أسلم، عن عبد الله بن عمرو، أنه قال: يا رسول الله، أمن الكبر؟ ... نحوه. قلنا: وهذا إسناد منقطع.*
*وقوله: وآمرك بـ"لا إله إلا الله"، فإن السماوات السبع ... الخ، سيرد على أنه من كلام نوف البكالي في الحديث (6750) .*
*وفي الباب في تحديد معنى الكبْر: عن ابن مسعود عند مسلم (91) ، سلف برقم (3644) .*
*وعن أبي هريرة عند أبي داود (4092) .*
*وعن أبي ريحانة، سيرد 4/133-134، وانظر (6526) و (7015) .*
*قوله: "سيجان"، جمع ساج، كالتيجان جمع تاج، والساج: الطيلسان الأخضر.*
*قوله: "حلقة مبهمة"، أي: غير معلومة المدخل والطرف.*
*قوله: "قصمتهن"، قال السندي: بقاف وصاد مهملة وميم، أي: قطعتهن وكسرتهن. قال ابن الأثير: والقصم: كسر الشيء وإبانته، والفصم بالفاء: كسره من غير إبانة.*
*قوله: "سفهُ الحق"، قيل: هو أن يرى الحق سفهاً باطلاً، فلا يقبله، ويتعظم عنه، قاله السندي، وقال ابن الأثير: المعنى الاستخفاف بالحق، وألا يراه على ما هو عليه من الرجحان والرزانة.
**قوله: "غمص الناس"، أي: احتقارهم وألا يراهم شيئاً" انتهى.
**
كذا صححه الشيخ الألباني في "الأدب المفرد"(548) ، وفي "الصحيحة"(134).*


*
*

----------


## دحية الكلبي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 
========
طيب فما معنى ( صلاة كل شيء وبها يرزق الخلق ) ؟؟؟

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 
> ========
> طيب فما معنى ( صلاة كل شيء وبها يرزق الخلق ) ؟؟؟


أي : دعاءُ كُلِّ شيءٍ....وبسببها يرزقُ الخلائق ....أي : أنها سببٌ لاستجلاب رزق الرحمن جلَّ وعلا.

----------


## إبن الجوزية

جزاك الله خيرالجزاءأخي الكريم عن هذه الإستفادةالعظيم  ة

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

*قال ابن أبي حاتم في «العلل» :*
*2183 -** وسألت أبي عن حديث رواه جرير بن حازم،* *عن صقعب بن زهير، عن زيد بن أسلم، عن عطاء بن يسار، عن عبد الله بن [عمرو]، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ في قصة نوح؛ أنه قال: إني موصيك بوصية .*
*قلت لأبي: فهذا الحديث محفوظ؟ لأنه روى عبدالعزيز الدراوردي، عن زيد بن أسلم، عن عطاء بن يسار، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،*
*مرسل، قلت: فهو محفوظ عندك؟*
*قال: تابع عبدالعزيز هشام بن سعد.*

----------


## عابر سبيل الخير

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو حمزة مأمون السوري
					

قال ابن أبي حاتم في «العلل» :
2183 - وسألت أبي عن حديث رواه جرير بن حازم، عن صقعب بن زهير، عن زيد بن أسلم، عن عطاء بن يسار، عن عبد الله بن [عمرو]، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ في قصة نوح؛ أنه قال: إني موصيك بوصية .
قلت لأبي: فهذا الحديث محفوظ؟ لأنه روى عبدالعزيز الدراوردي، عن زيد بن أسلم، عن عطاء بن يسار، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،
مرسل، قلت: فهو محفوظ عندك؟
قال: تابع عبدالعزيز هشام بن سعد.


لا يقدح اتحاد الداروردي وهشام بن سعد على الارسال في صحة الموصول بسبب 3 امور !

أولاً : ان الصقعب بن زهير لم ينفرد بوصله ، بل تابعه عبد العزيز بن أبي حازم باسناد صحيح عند البخاري في الادب المفرد [ رقم 548 ] حيث قال البخاري : حدثنا عبد الله بن مسلمة قال حدثنا عبد العزيز عن زيد عن عبد الله بن عمرو ... الحديث 
فان كان هناك من اتفق على ارساله ، فهناك كذلك من اجتمعت كلمتهم على وصله ؛ وهم ثقات ايضاً

ثانياً : ان زيد بن أسلم نفسه ، وهو من وقع عليه الاختلاف من الرواة ، صرّح بأن المحفوظ هو الطريق الموصولة
فقد روى البخاري في الادب المفرد [ ص192 ] باسناد صحيح عن زيد بن أسلم ، أنه قال قبل روايته للحديث : [ لا أعلمه إلا عن عطاء بن يسار عن عبد الله بن عمرو ! ]
فزيد نفسه أثبت ذكر عبد الله بن عمرو

ثالثاً : ان كثرة المجتمعين على شئ ليست قرينة دائمة لترجيح العدد ، فالداروردي على تخليطه وهشام بن سعد على ضعفه ! هؤلاء مع اجتماعهم - من وجهة نظري - لا يرقون لمخالفة ثقة متقن واحد مهما اجتمعا ! فكيف اذا كان هناك من تابعه ؟ 
**والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

يشكل أن المتابعة المذكورة سقط منها [عطاء بن يسار].

وكذلك فإن عبد العزيز المذكور مهمل النسبة فلا وجه للجزم أنه ابن أبي حازم ويحتمل أنه الدراوردي ولعل ذلك الأشبه.

وكذلك قوله لا أعلمه ليس جزمَا بل لفظ يدل التشكيك وقائله على الأغلب ليس زيد بن أسلم وإنما حماد بن زيد.

وأوجه الاختلاف كثيرة في هذا الحديث؛ ومنها:
روي عن حماد بن زيد، عن الصقعب بن زهير، ، ليس فيه أن حماد بن زيد شك.
وروي عن حماد ابن زيد، عن الصقعب بن زهير، عن زيد بن أسلم؛ قال حماد: أظنه عن عطاء بن يسار، عن عبد الله بن عمرو ... ، فذكره هكذا بالشك من حماد.
وعن حماد بن زيد، عن الصقعب بن زهير، عن زيد بن أسلم؛ قال: لا أعلمه إلا عن عطاء بن يسار، عن عبد الله بن عمرو.
وعن حماد بن زيد، به، ولم يذكر عطاء بن يسار.
وعن محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن المجبر، عن زيد بن أسلم، عن عطاء بن يسار، عن النبي صلى اىلله عليه وسلم، مرسلا.
وعن محمد بن عجلان، عن زيد بن أسلم، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسلا، ولم يذكر فيه عطاء بن يسار.
وعن هشام بن سعد، عن زيد بن أسلم، عن عطاء بن يسار، عن النبي صلى اتلله عليه وسلم، مرسلا. 
وعن هشام بن سعد، عن زيد بن أسلم، عن عطاء بن يسار، عن عبد الله بن عمرو، به مرفوعا. 
وعن معمر عن زيد بن أسلم عن عبد الله بن عمرو به مرفوعا.
وعن زيد بن أسلم، عن جابر بن عبد الله، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
 وعن محمد ابن إسحاق، عن عمرو بن دينار، عن عبد الله بن عمرو؛ قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
[مستفاد من حاشية العلل ط.الجريسي والحميد]

وترى في جواب الإمام أبي حاتم لما سئل (هل الحديث محفوظ) لم يجزم بل أفاد بوجود متابعة على الوجه المرسل ملمحًا بالإعلال. فأنصح نفسي وإخواني بالتأني قبل الإطلاقات والجزم في مثل هذا المقام وزيادة التحقق قبل الكلام.

ختامًا لي تعقيب بسيط على قولك:
 ان كثرة المجتمعين على شئ ليست قرينة دائمة لترجيح العدد ، فالداروردي على تخليطه وهشام بن سعد على ضعفه ! هؤلاء مع اجتماعهم - من وجهة نظري - لا يرقون لمخالفة ثقة متقن واحد مهما اجتمعا 

أوافق على قولك: ان كثرة المجتمعين على شئ ليست قرينة دائمة لترجيح العدد.
 و أخالف قولك: هؤلاء مع اجتماعهم لا يرقون لمخالفة ثقة متقن واحد مهما اجتمعا .
لأن الثقة قد يهم ويخطئ في الحديث فلا ينبغي أن يطلق مثل هذه الإطلاقات بل تعمل القرائن في كل حديث على حدة.

وهنا مثلًا هشام بن سعد على ضعفه, نص أبو داود أنه أثبت الناس في زيد بن أسلم. وهذا ليس مطردًا أيضًا بمعنى أنه لا يتخلف فقد يقع منه الوهم عن زيد وعن غيره.
فالأمر كما قال ابن رجب للأئمة في كل حديث نظر خاص.

----------


## عابر سبيل الخير

*1 - اما عن قولي بأن عبد العزيز هو ابن ابي حازم ، فهو لأن عادة البخاري في صحيحه انه اذا ذكر القعنبي عن عبد العزيز ولم يكنه ، فالجادة عنده انه هو ابن ابي حازم ، وان لم تصدقني فلترجع للصحيح  !
وان كان هذا صنيعه في الصحيح ، فاولى ان يكون في غيره

2 - ولو انه عبد العزيز الداروردي ، فهذا يبطل العلة التي اوردها الامام ابو حاتم الرازي ، لأن اعتمد على متابعة عبد العزيز لهشام ، وعبد العزيز نفسه اضطرب فمرة رواه على الوصل ومرة رواه على الارسال

3 - فأنت امام احد امرين ، إما متابعة من ثقة لثقة وصل الحديث واثبت الصحابي (لو انه ابن ابي حازم) ، واما إسقاط لمتابعة الارسال (لو انه هو نفسه الداروردي) ! وكلاهما يرجح الوصل !

4 - زيادة عطاء في السند في بعض الطرق الموصولة التي تذكر الصحابي ، لا تقدح في الوصل ، لأن زيداً سمع من ابن عمر ، وهو حافظ مكثر فيحتمل ان يسمع مرة عنه مباشرة ومرة عنه بواسطة ! ، وهذه حالة شبيهة بما ذكره الحافظ العلائي في تعليقه على حديث عاصم بن المنذر حين اختلف عليه الرواة ، فقال : ​هذا لا يؤثر في حديث عاصم بن المنذر .. وكان عاصم كان يرويه تارة عن هذا وتارة عن هذا ومثل هذا كثير في الحديث ! ولا يقدح أحدهما في الآخر اذا اختلف السندان !

5 - شك حماد بن زيد لا يقدح كذلك ،  لأنه كما قال الحافظ يعقوب بن شيبة : ابن زيد معروف بأنه يقصر في الأسانيد ، ويوقف المرفوع ، وانه كثير الشك بتوقّيه ، ولم يكن له كتاب يرجع إليه ، فكان أحيانا يذكر فيرفع الحديث وأحيانا يهاب الحديث ولا يرفعه !

6 - روى الحاكم في المستدرك { رقم 70 } باسناد صحيح عن هشام بن سعد نفسه أنه وصل الحديث من طريقه ؛ وهشام هو نفسه من يروي عنه الارسال واحتج به ابو حاتم ! .. فروي عنه الوصل مرة والارسال مرة ! 

قال الحاكم :  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ الْقَاضِي بِمَرْوَ ، ثنا عُبَيْدُ بْنُ شَرِيكٍ الْبَزَّارُ ، ثنا يَحْيَى بْنُ بُكَيْرٍ ، ثنا اللَّيْثُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ ، ثنا هِشَامُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ ، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ ، عَنْ عَطَاءِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو ، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَمِنَ الْكِبْرِ أَنْ أَلْبَسَ الْحُلَّةَ الْحَسَنَةَ قَالَ:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَمِيلٌ يُحِبُّ الْجَمَالَ
[ قلت : وهذا اسناد صحيح وهو قطعة من حديثنا المذكور ! ]

7 - طريق ابن المجبر ضعيفة جداً ، ولاتقوم بها حجة

8 - وعلى هذا نلاحظ ان من اشتهروا بارسال الحديث - على ضعفهم -  وصلوه ايضاً كما جاء من طرق أخرى عنهم ( طريق هشام في المستدرك ، وطريق الدراوردي حسب ترجيحك ) !

9 - فتكون المفاصلة هنا بين ضعفاء اضطربوا في وقف حديث ووصله ، وبين ثقة يرجّح الامر ويحسمه ، وهو الصقعب ، حتى لو لم يتابعه أحد على الوصل ! 

10 - واظن انه لو وقف الامام ابو حاتم رحمه الله على اضطراب من اعتقد انهم اتفقا على الارسال ، لتراجع عن تعليله الضمني هذا والله اعلم ... 

**فينتهي الامر لصحة الحديث مرفوعاً موصولاً والله المستعان !
*

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

....

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

*روى زيد بن أسلم ثلاث قصص، فمِن الرواة عنه مَن أدخلها في بعضها ومنهم مَن فصلها: قصة الأعرابي مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ووصية نوح، وسؤال عبد الله بن عمرو للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الكبر.

وهذا الحديث يرويه زيد بن أسلم، واختُلف عنه:
1- فرواه موسى بن عبيدة [مصنف ابن أبي شيبة 29425 ومسند عبد بن حميد 1151 وغيرهما]، عنه، عن جابر، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. قصة نوح. وروى عنه أيضًا* *[التواضع لابن أبي الدنيا 219]**، عن جابر، عن معاذ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم السؤال عن الكبر**. وموسى متروك.
2- ورواه الصقعب بن زهير، واختُلف عنه:
> فقال جرير بن حازم [مسند أحمد 7101 والتواضع لابن أبي الدنيا 206 وغيرهما]: عنه، عن زيد، عن عطاء بن يسار، عن عبد الله بن عمرو، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> وشكَّ فيه حماد بن زيد فقال [مسند أحمد 6583 والأدب المفرد للبخاري 548]: عن الصقعب، عن زيد، أظنه عن عطاء، عن ابن عمرو، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. ورواه عنه أحمد بن إبراهيم الموصلي فقال [مسند أبي يعلى كما في تاريخ ابن عساكر 62/285 وإتحاف الخيرة المهرة 6124]: عن الصقعب، عن زيد، يرده إلى ابن عمرو، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. ليس فيه عطاء.
3- ورواه ابن عجلان [مستدرك الحاكم 155]، عن زيد مرسلاً: قال رجل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. قصة الأعرابي.
4- ورواه هشام بن سعد، واختُلف عنه:
> فقال الليث بن سعد [نقض الدارمي على المريسي 2/889 ومستدرك الحاكم 70 وغيرهما]
> والحسن بن سوار [تاريخ ابن عساكر 62/283]: عنه، عن زيد، عن عطاء، عن ابن عمرو، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> وخالفهما علي بن ثابت فقال [الزهد لأحمد 285]: عن هشام، عن زيد، عن عطاء مرسلاً، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. قصة نوح. وفي آخر الحديث سؤال ابن عمرو للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الكبر. فصل هذا مِن هذا، وهو المحفوظ عن هشام.
5- وكذا رواه ابن المجبر [الزهد لأحمد 282 ومساوئ الأخلاق للخرائطي 564]
6- والدراوردي [علل ابن أبي حاتم 2183]، عن زيد، عن عطاء، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. قصة نوح.
7- ورواه عبد العزيز بن أبي حازم [الأدب المفرد للبخاري 548]
8- ومعمر [الجامع ملحقًا بالمصنف 20520]، عن زيد: أنَّ ابن عمرو سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الكبر. ليس فيه قصة نوح.

وهذه القطع كلها مراسيل، ولا يصح مِن أسانيدها شيء.
@ فأمَّا قصة الأعرابي: 
- فوصلها الصقعب، عن زيد، عن عطاء، عن ابن عمرو، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
- وخالفه ابن عجلان، فرواها عن زيد، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسلاً.

@ وأمَّا قصة نوح:
- فرواها الصقعب بنفس الإسناد المذكور. 
- وخالفه هشام بن سعد 
- والدراوردي، فروياها عن زيد، عن عطاء، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسلاً.

@ وأمَّا سؤال ابن عمرو:
- فرواه الصقعب بنفس الإسناد المذكور.
- وخالفه عبد العزيز بن أبي حازم
- ومعمر، فروياه عن زيد، عن ابن عمرو، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. ليس فيه عطاء.
- وهو الأشبه في رواية علي بن ثابت، عن هشام بن سعد.

فيتبيَّن مِن هذا أنَّ الصقعب دخل له إسناد في إسناد، فحَمَلَ هذه القطع الثلاث على إسناد واحد ووصلها كلها، وأمَّا الثقات ففصلوها. والصقعب لا نعرف روى عن زيد بن أسلم غير هذا الحديث، ولم يذكر فيه سماعه منه. وأمَّا زيد بن أسلم فروايته عن ابن عمرو مرسلة، يُدخل بينه وبينه رجلاً. والحديث لا يثبت.

هذا والله أعلى وأعلم*

----------


## عابر سبيل الخير

*اشكر طالب العلم الاخ / أحمد الاقطش على زيارته لهذا الموضوع .. 
**
لكن أنبه الى ان هذه الاخطاء ، واكرر بعض الامور ...

- الزعم بان الثلاث قطع المروية كل منها له معاملة مستقلة ! ، وكأن الصقعب قد وهم بادخال عدة احاديث في بعضها !
 فهذا غير صحيح ، بل هو حديث واحد ، اختلفوا فيه وكل منهم يروي منه ما يريد ،
غير انه حتى هشام بن سعد قد ورد من طريقه الحديث كاملاً كقطعة واحدة ! فلعلك ترجع الى مصادرك نفسها ..

 ومع هذا سنناقشك فيما ذكرته ، سواء كان الحديث كله متحد المخرج ، أم احاديث مستقلة باسانيد مختلفة !

[ بفرض ان الثلاث قطع هي حديث واحد ]
- [ بخصوص شك حماد عن الصقعب ] ... جعل الاخ الفاضل شك حماد بن زياد في (عطاء) أنه بمثابة العلة القادحة في صحة وصل الصقعب ! ، وقد تقدم من كلام الحافظ يعقوب بن شيبة أن خلاف ابن زيد في تلك الامور هو من عادته ، وانه كثير الشك والتوقّي ! وكثيراً ما يسقط الرواة بتوقيّه ! ، وكذلك فإن علل ابن ابي حاتم - لمن يزعم انه يسير على درب المتقدمين - تجدها مليئة بامثلة لاسقاط ابن زيد لرواة من الاسانيد ، فيقول ابو حاتم وابو زرعة : الحديث الموصول صحيح ، وابن زيد قصّر برجل ولا يضر ! ..

- ( اكرر ) حتى لو كان شك حماد بن زيد صحيحاً ! وان عطاءاً لا يوجد في السند ! وان الرواية هي من زيد بن أسلم عن ابن عمرو ... ألم يسمع زيد من ابن عمرو أصلاً ؟ .. الاجابة : بلى ، شرط المعاصرة موجود والادراك وارد جداً ، فالسماع وارد على مذهب الدهماء من أهل الحديث ..
هنا نقول ، لا قيمة لشك حماد رحمه الله .. فسواء كان عطاء موجوداً ام لا ، فغيابه لا يضر 
فالحالة التي يكون فيها اثبات الرجل في بعض الطرق يقدح في السند ؛ هذا حين يكون الرجل متكلم فيه ، وان كان ثقة فلا يضر...
والحالة التي يكون فيها غياب رجل من السند تقدح في الصحة ، حين يكون بسقوطه يحصل ارسال ، اما ان كان بسقوطه لا يحتمل الارسال فلا ضرر ...
وعطاء هنا ليس بضعيف  لكي نقول ان اثباته في بعض الطرق يقدح في الحديث ، وكذلك سقوطه لا يعني الانقطاع بين زيد وابن عمرو ، فلا ضير ... 
وليس كل طريق يكون فيها زيادة رجل او نقصانه معناه اننا نعل الحديث من اجلها ، هذا كلام لا يقول به عاقل !
بل قد يقع فيه من يحاول ان يقلد ائمة العلل ، بدون أن يتذوق هذا العلم ... تعليل بمجرد الشبه فقط ! ... 
كما يقال بالعامية المصرية : " يريد أن يعلل الحديث بالعافية " ... 

- [ بخصوص طريق هشام بن سعد ] ...
اتفق الليث بن سعد ( حافظ ثقة )، و الحســن بن سوار ( ثقة ثقة ) ، وإسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنيني ( صالح الحديث ) ... ثلاثتهم على وصل الحديث من طريق هشام بن سعد ، بإثبات عطاء واثبات ابن عمرو ( وقصة نوح ) ! ... 
وخالفهم علي بن ثابت الجزري ( صدوق له أوهام ) ! ...

ثم جزمت انت بأن المحفوظ هو طريق علي بن ثابت على ضعفه ؟ ففي شرع من هذا ؟ وعلى مذهب من هذا ؟ 
بأن تقدم الضعيف الواهم على اتفاق من هم أرجح منه حفظاً وأكثر منه عدداً ؟

- على هذا يظهر بكل وضوح أن الحديث متحد في مخرجه 
وقد وصله ثقة متقن هو الصقعب ..
وتابعه هشام بن سعد [ اثبت الناس في زيد بن أسلم ] ! فرواه عنه ثلاثة على الوصل موافقين للصقعب ! ، ورواه شخص صدوق عنه فجعله مرسلاً ! ، والاشبه قول الثقات عنه بالوصل وليس قول الضعيف !
وتابعه عبد العزيز بن ابي حازم [ ثقة ] لكن للاسف مع اسقاط عطاء ، ولا يضر لمن كان في مثل حفظ زيد فيحتمل ان يكون حفظه تارة بواسطة وتارة بغير الواسطة ، وكذلك لا يضر حتى لو سقط عطاء مطلقاً لرجحان سماع زيد من ابن عمرو

فالحديث صحيح بفضل الله ... 

وعلى هذا نقول بنفس طريقتك 
[ على فرض تقطيع الحديث هكذا ، وان كلاً منها جزءاً مستقلاً سنداً ومتناً]
@ فأمَّا قصة الأعرابي : 
- فوصلها الصقعب ، عن زيد ، عن عطاء ، عن ابن عمرو ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
- وخالفه ابن عجلان ، فرواها عن زيد ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسلاً.

[ فالقصة صحيحة ، و لا قيمة لخلاف ابن عجلان ، لوجوب تقديم الاحفظ والصقعب أحفظ ]
[ ملحوظة : تقديم رواية الصقعب هنا هو ما جزم به الامام الحاكم ، ووافقه الحافظ ابن حجر في اتحاف المهرة
حيث قال الحاكم عقب حديث الصقعب ( 1 / 103 ) : هَذَا حَدِيثٌ صَحِيحُ الْإِسْنَادِ وَلَمْ يُخَرِّجَا لِلصَّقْعَبِ بْنِ زُهَيْرٍ فَإِنَّهُ ثِقَةٌ قَلِيلُ الْحَدِيثِ .. وَهَذَا مِنَ الْجِنْسِ الَّذِي يَقُولُ : إِنَّ الثِّقَةَ إِذَا وَصَلَهُ لَمْ يَضُرَّهُ إِرْسَالُ غَيْرِهِ ...
فَقَدْ أَخْبَرَنِي عَلِيُّ بْنُ عِيسَى الْحِيرِيُّ .. وذكر حديث ابن عجلان - معضلاً ... ] 
ونقل عنه الحافظ ابن حجر في الاتحاف ( 12005 ) أنه قال عبارة (  الثِّقَةُ إِذَا وَصَلَ لا يَضُرُّهُ إِرْسَالُ غَيْرِهِ  ) بعد معارضة رواية الصقعب برواية ابن عجلان ... ! .. 
يعني أنه يقدّم رواية الصقعب على غيره ... ووافقه الحافظ إقراراً

@ وأمَّا قصة نوح :
- فرواها الصقعب بنفس الإسناد المذكور
- و[ تابعه ] هشام بن سعد في (المحفوظ) عنه ... 
- و خالفهما الدراوردي ، بدون ذكر ابن عمرو !

[ وعلى هذا فهي صحيحة باذن الله ، لرجحان قول الاثنين عن الواحد الضعيف ]

**فائدة **

وما قلناه هو نفسه ما جزم الحافظ ابن عساكر ... بأن هشام بن سعد قد وافق الصقعب هنا ، فقال في تاريخ دمشق ( 62 / 283 ) : [ رواه هشام بن سعد والصقعب بن زهير عن زيد بن اسلم عن عطاء عن عبد الله بن عمرو ! ]

@ وأمَّا عن سؤال ابن عمرو:

- فرواه الصقعب بنفس الإسناد المذكور ، بالوصل ...
- و( تابعه) هشام بن سعد في رواية الليث عنه .. ( المستدرك )
- وخالفه عبد العزيز بن أبي حازم 
- ومعمر ، فروياه عن زيد ، عن ابن عمرو، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. ليس فيه عطاء.

**[ وعلى هذا فالحديث صحيح ، ولا يضر غياب عطاء عن السند ، فبوجوده أو بغيابه سماع زيد من ابن عمرو محتمل جداً ، غير أن اتفاق الصقعب هنا مع هشام بن سعد يرجح الوصل ويؤكد وهم غيرهم ] 
**
فكما يقال كل الطرق تؤدي الى روما ! .. فكل الطرق تؤدي الى تصحيح الحديث ..
فسواء كان الحديث واحداً [ وهو الحق ] ، فان الصقعب الثقة وصله ، ووافقه هشام في المحفوظ عنه ، ولا يضر من خالفهما .. !
وسواء كان الحديث قطعاً متداخلة ، فقد أوضحنا ان كل قطعة صحيحة باذن الله ...

*

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

* بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم، واسمح لي أخي الكريم بهذه التعقيبات.

**تقول حفظك الله: «**بخصوص شك حماد عن الصقعب ... جعل الاخ الفاضل* *شك حماد** بن زياد في (عطاء) أنه بمثابة* *العلة القادحة** في صحة وصل الصقعب !**». اهـ* 
*قلت: أين وجدتني قلت هذا؟ عند استعراض طرق الحديث لابد مِن ذكر الأوجه التي ذكرها الرواة كما هي، ثم يأتي الترجيح فيما بعد. وهنا شكُّ حماد لم يؤثر في الاختلاف عن الصقعب، ولذلك عند تعليقي على هذه الروايات لم أتطرق إلى هذا الشك أصلاً. فكل ما جاء في تعليقك عن هذه الجزئية لا محل له في نقاشنا لو تأملتَ.

**تقول حفظك الله: «**غير انه حتى هشام بن سعد قد ورد من طريقه الحديث**كاملاً كقطعة واحدة** ! فلعلك ترجع الى مصادرك نفسها**». اهـ* 
*قلت: أين في حديث هشام قصة الأعرابي المذكورة في أول الحديث؟ حديث هشام فيه وصية نوح وسؤال ابن عمرو. 

**تقول حفظك الله: «**بخصوص طريق هشام بن سعد: اتفق الليث بن سعد ( حافظ ثقة )، و الحســن بن سوار ( ثقة ثقة ) ، وإسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنيني ( صالح الحديث ) ... ثلاثتهم على وصل الحديث من طريق هشام بن سعد ، بإثبات عطاء واثبات ابن عمرو ( وقصة نوح ) ! ... وخالفهم علي بن ثابت الجزري ( صدوق له أوهام ) ! ... ثم جزمت انت بأن المحفوظ هو طريق علي بن ثابت على ضعفه ؟* *ففي شرع من هذا؟ وعلى مذهب من هذا ؟ بأن تقدم الضعيف الواهم على اتفاق من هم أرجح منه حفظاً وأكثر منه عدداً ؟». اهـ* 
*قلت: للترجيح قرائن أخرى وليس العدد هو القرينة الوحيدة في هذا الشأن، بل كل حديث يقوم به ترجيح خاص كما تعلم. فعليُّ بن ثابت هنا قد ميَّز في حديثه بين كلتا القطعتين: فروى الأولى عن عطاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، والثانية عن ابن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يَسُقهما بإسناد واحد كما صنع غيره. والراوي الخفيف الضبط إذا أرسل أو وقف أو لم يسلك الطريق السهلة، دلَّ هذا على ضبطه لذاك الحديث. كما قال إبراهيم الحربي في صالح المري [إكمال التهذيب لمغلطاي 6/320]: «إذا أرسل فبالحري أن يصيب، وإن أسند فاحذروه**». اهـ ولذلك صوَّب أبو حاتم الرازي هذه الرواية وجعلها هي المحفوظة عن هشام بن سعد، فقال عقب رواية عبد العزيز الدراوردي المرسلة [علل ابن أبي حاتم 2183]: «تابَع عبدَ العزيز هشامُ بن سعد». اهـ فتعقبتَه أنتَ بقولك:* *«واظن انه لو وقف ابو حاتم رحمه الله على اضطراب من اعتقد انهم اتفقا على الارسال ، لتراجع عن تعليله الضمني». اهـ فقولي موافق لقول أبي حاتم، وتهويلك أخي الكريم ليس بجيد.*
*
تقول حفظك الله:* *«**ألم يسمع زيد من ابن عمرو أصلاً ؟ .. الاجابة :بلى ،* *شرط المعاصرة موجود والادراك وارد جداً** ، فالسماع وارد على مذهب الدهماء منأهل الحديث**». اهـ 
قلت: هذا المذهب مرجوح، بل ادَّعى أبو حاتم الإجماع على خلافه كما هو معلوم. 

**تقول حفظك الله:* *«**وتابعه عبد العزيز بن ابي حازم [ ثقة ] لكن للاسف**مع اسقاط عطاء ، ولا يضر** لمن كان في مثل حفظ زيد فيحتمل ان يكون حفظه تارة بواسطةوتارة بغير الواسطة ، وكذلك لا يضر حتى لو سقط عطاء مطلقاً لرجحان سماع زيد من ابنعمرو**». اهـ
قلت: وأين ذهبت عنك رواية معمر وهي أيضًا ليس فيها عطاء؟

وفقنا الله وإياكم*

----------


## عابر سبيل الخير

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد الأقطش
					

 بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم، واسمح لي أخي الكريم بهذه التعقيبات. تقول حفظك الله: «بخصوص شك حماد عن الصقعب ... جعل الاخ الفاضل شك حماد بن زياد في (عطاء) أنه بمثابة العلة القادحة في صحة وصل الصقعب !». اهـ
قلت: أين وجدتني قلت هذا؟ عند استعراض طرق الحديث لابد مِن ذكر الأوجه التي ذكرها الرواة كما هي، ثم يأتي الترجيح فيما بعد. وهنا شكُّ حماد لم يؤثر في الاختلاف عن الصقعب، ولذلك عند تعليقي على هذه الروايات لم أتطرق إلى هذا الشك أصلاً. فكل ما جاء في تعليقك عن هذه الجزئية لا محل له في نقاشنا لو تأملتَ.


لو كان لا محل له من النقاش فلماذا احتججت بشك حماد على ترجيح ضعف الاثر ؟ هذه هي الفكرةوهذا ما اريده منك ، انك اقررتني ان شك حماد لا قيمة له في تعليل الاثر ..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد الأقطش
					

 تقول حفظك الله: « غير انه حتى هشام بن سعد قد ورد من طريقه الحديثكاملاً كقطعة واحدة ! فلعلك ترجع الى مصادرك نفسها». اهـ
قلت: أين في حديث هشام قصة الأعرابي المذكورة في أول الحديث ؟ 
حديث هشام فيه وصية نوح وسؤال ابن عمرو


يكفيني اعترافك يا اخي الكريم بان هشاما قد اثبت وصية نوح مع سؤال ابن عمرو ! فعلى الاقل لم يهم الصقعب حين أثبتهما - كما تزعم - او ان  ذلك تخليطاً منه ! ..
اما عن قصة الاعرابي ، فلا يضر عدم ذكرها حتى لو ذكرها قليلون ، لأن الحديث اذا كان فيه قصة فهذه قرينة على حفظ راويه له ، وظاهر القصة انها غير مفتعلة او مختلقة بل متناسقة جدا مع سياق الحديث ! 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد الأقطش
					

 تقول حفظك الله: «بخصوص طريق هشام بن سعد: اتفق الليث بن سعد ( حافظ ثقة )، و الحســن بن سوار ( ثقة ثقة ) ، وإسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنيني ( صالح الحديث ) ... ثلاثتهم على وصل الحديث من طريق هشام بن سعد ، بإثبات عطاء واثبات ابن عمرو ( وقصة نوح ) ! ... وخالفهم علي بن ثابت الجزري ( صدوق له أوهام ) ! ... 
ثم جزمت انت بأن المحفوظ هو طريق علي بن ثابت على ضعفه ؟ ففي شرع من هذا؟ وعلى مذهب من هذا ؟ بأن تقدم الضعيف الواهم على اتفاق من هم أرجح منه حفظاً وأكثر منه عدداً ؟». اهـ
قلت: للترجيح قرائن أخرى وليس العدد هو القرينة الوحيدة في هذا الشأن، بل كل حديث يقوم به ترجيح خاص كما تعلم. فعليُّ بن ثابت هنا قد ميَّز في حديثه بين كلتا القطعتين: فروى الأولى عن عطاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، والثانية عن ابن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يَسُقهما بإسناد واحد كما صنع غيره. 
والراوي الخفيف الضبط إذا أرسل أو وقف أو لم يسلك الطريق السهلة، دلَّ هذا على ضبطه لذاك الحديث. كما قال إبراهيم الحربي في صالح المري: « إذا أرسل فبالحري أن يصيب، وإن أسند فاحذروه». اهـ
 ولذلك صوَّب أبو حاتم الرازي هذه الرواية وجعلها هي المحفوظة عن هشام بن سعد، فقال عقب رواية عبد العزيز الدراوردي المرسلة [علل ابن أبي حاتم 2183]: «تابَع عبدَ العزيز هشامُ بن سعد». اهـ 
فتعقبتَه أنتَ بقولك: «واظن انه لو وقف ابو حاتم رحمه الله على اضطراب من اعتقد انهم اتفقا على الارسال ، لتراجع عن تعليله الضمني». اهـ 
فقولي موافق لقول أبي حاتم، وتهويلك أخي الكريم ليس بجيد


سامحك الله يا اخي ، الاحتجاج بمخالفة الجادة على تقديم حفظ صاحبها ؛ هي مشروطة بأن تتحقق اولاً بان المخالف نفسه لم يهم فيها ولم يخطئ فيها ؛ فالخطأ لا قيمة له ..
ولو صرنا بتلك الطريقة الهزلية لضعفنا أحاديث الصحيحين ، خاصة وان هناك من الضعفاء والمتروكين من رووا جزءا منها بأسانيد مقلوبة ومضطربة ! فهل هنا نقول انهم خالفوا الجادة والمشهورة فهم على الحق  واحاديث الصحاح معلولة !
وبالنظر الى مخالفة علي بن ثابت للثقات من الرواة عن هشام الاقوى منه حفظاً وعدداً يتضح انه أخطا في الارسال ، فمخالفته في ذاتها وهم وخطأ ! لانه خالف من هم اكثر منه ومن هم احفظ منه !
وهذا في حد ذاته لا ينهض أن تعارضه برواية أحد ..
فقبل ادخال الرواية لمسلك التعليل بطريقة مخالفة الجادة ، تأكد أولاً من عدم وهم الراو ،، 
ولهذا تجد في كل الامثلة التطبيقية ان العلماء يتعاملون بذلك المسلك في حالة مخالفة راو واحد لراو آخر ، او مخالفة جمع من الرواة لراو واحد .. 
وليس من تلك الحالات مخالفة راو لجمع ممن هم أولى منهم ! لانه في تلك الحالة صاحب وهم ..
ومثل هذا قاله الامام ابن رجب الحنبلي ، فقال : « فإن كان المنفرد عن الحفاظ مع سوء حفظه قد سلك الطريق المشهور ، والحفاظ يخالفونه ، فإنه لا يكاد يرتاب في وهمه وخطئه لأن الطريق المشهور تسبق إليه الألسنة والأوهام كثيراً ، فيسلكه من لا يحفظ »
فالقضية مقيدة أولاً بان نتاكد من عدم مخالفة الراو لغيره بالشكل الذي يثبت وهمه ! ، 
وليس ان نتيقن من رجحان غيره عليه وانه واهم ، ثم نقول انه خالف الجادة إذاً فهو على حق !
كما انه ليست كل مخالفة جادة تثبت وهم منتهجها بشكل مضطرد ، الا بقرائن كثيرة مثل ضعفه او وهمه او انفراده عن الحفاظ ونحو ذلك  .. وهي الامور التي لو طبقناها في حالتنا جزمنا بان العكس هو الصحيح وان اتباع الجادة هو الاصوب .. !
وان كان ابو حاتم زعم ان هشام متابع لمن ارسله ، فان ابن عساكر زعم انه متابع لمن وصله ! 
والكل علماء ولله الحمد

(همسة) 
ثم اين السند من ابي حاتم الى الداروردي اصلاً ؟ لكي نجزم بان عبد العزيز ارسله ؟
مع اجلالي للامام ابي حاتم .. لكن الاثر معلق الى عبد العزيز ولا قيمة له ، وليس لي ان اصدق ان الداروردي ارسله الا حين ارى سنده بعيني .. اما ان كان معلقاً ، فكأن هناك من لم يرسله اصلاً .

يعني : الداروردي وكأنه لم يرسل شيئاً لانه لا سند إليه ، وهشام لم يتابع احداً على ارساله لان الثقات نقلوا عنه أنه وصله .. فكل التلوّنات والتأويلات حول تعليل الحديث بإقحام عدة قواعد وخلطها ، تعليلات يشوبها العنت فقط .. وروح التعصب للامام رحمه الله ..

​




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد الأقطش
					

 تقول حفظك الله: «ألم يسمع زيد من ابن عمرو أصلاً ؟ .. الاجابة :بلى ، شرط المعاصرة موجود والادراك وارد جداً ، فالسماع وارد على مذهب الدهماء منأهل الحديث». اهـ
 قلت: هذا المذهب مرجوح، بل ادَّعى أبو حاتم الإجماع على خلافه كما هو معلوم


هذا المذهب الذي تقول عنه مرجوح ، قد نقل عليه الامام مسلم الاجماع في مقدمة صحيحه ، ولم ينفرد به مسلم.
بل قال الامام ابو عمرو الداني : « وما كان من الأحاديث المعنعنة التي يقول فيها ناقلوها : عن ، عن فهي متّصلةٌ ، بإجماع أهل النقل ، إذا عُرف أن الناقلَ أدرك المنقولَ عنه إدراكًا بَيِّنًا ، ولم يكن ممن عُرف بالتدليس ، وإن لم يذكر سماعًا »
وقد وافقهم الشافعي ، واحمد ، والحميدي ، والبيهقي ، والحاكم ، والطيالسي ، وابن حزم ، وابن عبد البر ، وغيرهم !
وان كان الامام ابو حاتم ادعى الاجماع على خلافه ! فأين ادعاه ؟
وان كان ادعاه ، فما قولك ان كان الامام نفسه كان يقدم مسلم بن الحجاج على نفسه في معرفة الصحيح وشروطه واحواله !
في اضعف الاحوال : القضية خلافية ، وانا اعمل بهذا المذهب .. ، و لك ان تعتقد ما تشاء فلا مشاحة في الاصطلاح ! 
لكنه صحيح باذن الله على شرط من اقتدي بهم ..
وكل ما ذكرته في هذا الموضوع فهو من كلام وصنيع اهل العلم ..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد الأقطش
					

 تقول حفظك الله: « وتابعه عبد العزيز بن ابي حازم [ ثقة ] لكن للاسف مع اسقاط عطاء ، ولا يضر لمن كان في مثل حفظ زيد فيحتمل ان يكون حفظه تارة بواسطةوتارة بغير الواسطة ، وكذلك لا يضر حتى لو سقط عطاء مطلقاً لرجحان سماع زيد من ابنعمرو». اهـ 
قلت: وأين ذهبت عنك رواية معمر وهي أيضًا ليس فيها عطاء ؟ وفقنا الله وإياكم


على فرض صحة تلك الرواية ، فالحديث عندي صحيح من كافة الوجوه .. رغم اسقاط معمر لعطاء !

 1 - فمع هذا ؛ يحتمل ان  يكون اثبات عطاء هو الصحيح ، لاجتماع هشام والصقعب على اثباته ، وهنا الحديث صحيح .. لأن اتفاق ثقتين على الوصل كفيل بانتفاء عدم وهم من وصله ، واتفاق غيرهم على الارسال لا يضرهم هنا كما هو متقرر ...

2- يحتمل ان اسقاط عطاء هو الصحيح ، وحتى لو صح هذا فلا يضر ، لان الحديث موصول على مذهب من يكتفي بشرط المعاصرة .. وانا منهم !

3 - يحتمل ان يكون اثباته واسقاطه صحيحين ، فيكون زيد سمعه مرة من ابن عمرو مباشرة ومرة اخذه عنه بواسطة عطاء ، وهذا لا يقدح في ضبطه ، وجائز الوقوع من كثير من الثقات ، ولا يعلل الرواية باذن الله

ملحوظات هامة
الاحظ ان الحوار ليس مجرد خلاف على رواية او غيرها ، انما هو خلاف مناهج

- فمثلاً : انا بفضل الله اتبع منهج مسلم وغيره في ان المعاصرة كافية لصحة الحديث ، بينما تتبع انت المذهب المخالف
- وأنا ارى ان الامام ابي حاتم الرازي هو بشر يصيب ويخطئ ، اما انت فترى أنه معصوم لا يخطئ أبداً ! 
لدرجة انك - باعترافك - رددت اتفاق ثلاثة من الثقات وصلوا الحديث بشكل متيقن عن هشام بحجج غريبة مثل تقديم مخالفة الضعيف للجادة .. ! لمجرد أن الامام قال بان هشام يرسله ! .. فما هذا التعنت ؟
**
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عابر سبيل الخير
					

ولو صرنا بتلك الطريقة الهزلية لضعفنا أحاديث الصحيحين ...... مع اجلالي للامام ابي حاتم .. لكن الاثر معلق الى عبد العزيز ولا قيمة له ...... فكل التلوّنات والتأويلات حول تعليل الحديث بإقحام عدة قواعد وخلطها ، تعليلات يشوبها العنت فقط .. وروح التعصب للامام رحمه الله ..... وأنا ارى ان الامام ابي حاتم الرازي هو بشر يصيب ويخطئ ، اما انت فترى أنه معصوم لا يخطئ أبداً ! ...... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم، وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.*

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

https://majles.alukah.net/t193706/

----------

